
Apple’s attack on Service Workers - playpause
https://adactio.com/journal/16619
======
xvector
> if your site has been added to the home screen and your web app manifest has
> a value for the “display” property like “standalone” or “full screen”, the
> seven day timer doesn’t apply

IMO this is 100% fully reasonable as a design decision from Apple. "Regular
websites" should not be able to use my device as permanent storage. 7 days is
more than enough.

By having users add an app to the homescreen, it creates this great UX divide
where users _know_ that this isn't a "regular website" because it is
"installed" on their phone.

I actually think this is a clever decision coming from Apple. Yes, it messes
with your flow, and now you have to add a 2-sentence banner telling your users
to add your app to the homescreen. No, just because it creates a small UX
roadbump for your website does not mean that Apple should compromise on
privacy and security.

~~~
pwinnski
I would probably buy this _if_ Apple also provided a standard way to let users
know that a site may be installed to the home screen, as they do with native
apps.

Currently, they do not. Perhaps they will, if the outcry over this catches
their attention.

